# Depersonalization image reaches 151 shares.



## Guest

Thanks to everyone who shared my image via FB, we reached 151 shares and gained visibility for Mental Health Awareness Month!


----------



## D'annie




----------



## chelsy010

This is awesone Selig..


----------



## Guest

Tuesday's Gone said:


> "Despite similarities in sufferers, *anybody could develop it*."
> 
> I'm not convinced at all. They're probably saying this because they have no idea what causes it.


I'm saying this, I wrote this.

I do believe everyone has the potential to experience depersonalization, transient or otherwise. Reading further into the paragraph you quoted, it says people may be predisposed to developing it due to a myriad of factors (such as trauma or stress) I believe that anybody is subject to the conditions where DPD can manifest, as they don't necessarily have to be from highly traumatic situations.

Even if there is a very specific set of events and personality that makes the 'perfect storm' for DPD -- the point of the image is to unite us to non-sufferers by saying "Hey, I had a normal life once too until I simply smoked a joint." It makes our arcane disorder a little more relatable and less foreign.


----------



## Guest

No mind is safe from DP unfortunately. You can be going on your merry way and have a traumatic event and boom, the next day everything feels hazy.


----------

